# JFrame



## rudi (9. Okt 2003)

Ich habe folgendes Formular gestaltet:
- ContentPane mit BorderLayout
- In NORTH und SOUTH jeweils eine Instanz eines JPanels (Formularkopf, Formularfuss) addiert.
- in WEST eine Instanz eines JPanels mit JTree addiert.
- je nach Auswahl eines Knotens soll im CENTER eine Instanz des dazugehörigen JPanels angezeigt   werden.
Das klappt soweit auch.
Bei einer Auswahländerung soll die vorhandene Instanz entfernt und eine neue Instanz angzeigt werden. Das klappt leider nicht,   die entfernte Instanz (this.getcontentPane().remove(Instanz) ist immer noch vorhanden und wird mit der neuen Instanz vermischt.  
Wie entferne ich eine Instanz aus der ContentPane(BorderLayout.CENTER) richtig???
 :?: 
Über eine schnelle Antwort würde ich mich sehr freuen  

rudi (ratlos)


----------



## Stefan1200 (10. Okt 2003)

Hast du nach dem remove auch ein repaint gemacht?
Sonst wird dir das Objekt noch weiterhin angezeigt, obwohl es gar nicht mehr da ist.


----------



## rudi (10. Okt 2003)

Vielen Dank für deine Antwort Stefan,

ich führe danach ein Repaint aus, das Ergebnis ist jedoch wie vorher, Leider.

Rudi


----------



## Krüschi (14. Okt 2003)

Versuch's mal direkt nach dem Entfernen mit *getcontentPane().validate()*.


----------

